# What size are TT RS front brakes?



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

I know it is a 4-piston caliper setup but what is the disc size?


----------



## The Pretender (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: What size are TT RS front brakes? (lour32)*

It's a new 18" system, according to Audi.
Jarod.


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: What size are TT RS front brakes? (The Pretender)*

18" what? The rotor (disc brake) size can't be 18" - or is that what there calling it!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: What size are TT RS front brakes? (lour32)*

that means 18" are minimum size wheels


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

370mm front discs


----------

